# The End,,,,,,



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone seen the four month old kitten???Pepper???


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, you guys must have been watching that Christmas Vacation movie marathon







waaaay to much huh Marty?









tom h


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a dandy, Marty. We've had great fun with our 2 cats, Snuggles and Mischief and watching them attack the tree this year. Mischief bats all the balls and ornaments off and Snuggles yanks on the garland and has spun the tree half way around. 

Pets are such fun and a wonderful blessing....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My niece has to wire there Christmas tree to the wall because the cat kept knocking it over


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that is just classic! We have a little grey cat named Peper too.... 

Petey/Piet Piet, our new adopted 2 year old Shih Tzu decied he had to dive and DIG under our tree this AM, no regard to presents and all. He managed to open one (not his of course) in the process.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I got lucky this year, I guess. The two 'young adult' (8 month old) cats the daughter brought home this summer, despite destroying a lot of other stuff around the house, pretty much ignored the tree. About all they'd do is take an occasional expiremental swat at a low hanging ornament or sniff the base and then wander off. Never tried climbing it at all.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL!!!

Our cat, too, is named Pepper.
We gave her because she desevers that name.

So: No Christmas-Tree! Since Years!

But i called her to be the RR inspector, and she does well...not leaving me alone for a minute while having a train out....


Frank

Merry Christmas and a happy new Year.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

My 10-year-old Australian Shepherd is also named Pepper. Fortunately, at nearly 80 pounds, she has no real interest in the tree or the trains.


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cute pictures of "Pepper". Is the tree anchored in any special way? We have one large cat, "Bob" and are watching my daughters two cats, "Sophie and "Tubby". We decided to do without a tree this year for that reason. They have too much time by themselves while we are at work.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I am anxious to railroad with Pepper when it gets warmer.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

When my wife was young, her family used to suspend the tree from the ceiling so the cat couldn't knock it over.

We use a simpler system, placing a 6' tree in a stand designed for a 12' one. The legs come out nearly as far as the branches, but the cats can't tip it. At least they haven't succeeded thus far. . .


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

When I lived in Michigan and had a vaulted ceiling (10 foot trees), I put two long screw eyes in the walls into studs. I wired the tree to them to prevent falling. Wife hung pictures, etc the rest of the year. 

Being owned by a cat often leads to drastic measures, usually after painful lessons.


----------

